# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  تواصل

## نيللي

*السلام عليكم صفوة بلادي 
اتمنى من الله الكريم ان تكونوا باحسن حال 
كما اهنئكم بانتصار زعيمنا في مباراة الاربعاء
عدنا والعود أحمد
                        	*

----------

